# Recoating a flat roof - advice?



## devilleather (Sep 26, 2009)

I recently purchased a 15' x 20' piece of epdm rubber roofing for 200$ and the glue i used cost 90$ for 5 gallons. You might want to look into that since it seems fairly cheap and it was easy to do (with the help of my wife!)  Sry i dont know about the coating you are speaking of.


----------

